# How big of a tire can I fit on my Allez A1 24 (and should I go bigger?)



## LowriderS10 (Aug 22, 2011)

My bike has 700x23s on it, but I have been reading a lot about people going wider...I ride for recreation and to keep myself in shape...I'm not racing, though I think I might start in a season or two (I'm in Korea, not much for roadbike races around here). 

Anyways...people seem to believe that wider tires get fewer flats...is this true? How much slower/more sluggish is the same bike with 700x25s than with 700x23s? 

And..how wide can I go on my bike? 

Thanks


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

LowriderS10 said:


> Anyways...people seem to believe that wider tires get fewer flats...is this true? How much slower/more sluggish is the same bike with 700x25s than with 700x23s?


Oh boy...










Check out the "Wheels and Tires" sub-forum for much discussion of 23 vs 25. Short answer seems to be "it depends" but my take away is that for most riders, in most conditions, a properly inflated 25 apparently has the same or LESS rolling resistance as a 23.

PS - I'd be surprised if you can't fit 25s on the Allez.


----------



## letitsnow (Jul 9, 2011)

The stock Specialized 700 x 23 tires were worn on my Allez, so yesterday I installed a pair of Specialized S-works all condition tires in size 700 x 25. They might provide a slightly smoother ride, but it isn't a drastic change. My speed seems about the same as with the old tires also. 

The 700 x 25's fit just fine.


----------

